# Newly Industrialized Countries (NIC) - 2009



## Prince_evo (Feb 23, 2010)

*The category of newly industrialized country (NIC) is a socioeconomic classification applied to several countries around the world by political scientists and economists.*

*NICs* are countries whose economies have not yet reached First World status but have, in a macroeconomic sense, outpaced their developing counterparts. 
Another characterization of NICs is that of nations undergoing rapid economic growth (usually export-oriented). Incipient or ongoing industrialization is an important indicator of a NIC. In many NICs, social upheaval can occur as primarily rural, or agricultural, populations migrate to the cities, where the growth of manufacturing concerns and factories can draw many thousands of laborers.

_*NICs usually share some other common features, including:*_

Increased social freedoms and civil rights.
Strong political leaders.

A switch from agricultural to industrial economies, especially in the manufacturing sector.

An increasingly open-market economy, allowing free trade with other nations in the world.

Large national corporations operating in several continents.

Strong capital investment from foreign countries.

Political leadership in their area of influence.

Lowered poverty rates.

*NICs* often receive support from international organizations such as the WTO and other internal support bodies. However, as environmental, labor and social standards tend to be significantly weaker in NICs, many fair trade supporters have advocated standards for importing their products and criticized the outsourcing of jobs to NICs.

This are the list of Country:

*Brazil* 1,981,207 8,197 10,326 54 0.813 (high) 5.70 4.50
*China* 7,916,429 3,315 5,963 44.7 0.772 (medium) 11.10 9.95
*India* 3,288,345 1,016 2,762 32.5 0.612 (medium) 9.70 7.02
*Malaysia* 384,119 8,141 14,072 49.2 0.829 (high) 5.40 3.65
*Mexico* 1,548,007 12,235 14,560 46.3 0.854 (high) 3.00 3.30
*Philippines* 320,384 1,866 3,546 44.5 0.751 (medium) 7.50 7.40
*South Africa* 492,684 5,693 10,119 57.8 0.683 (medium) 4.50 4.92
*Thailand* 546,095 4,115 8,225 42 0.783 (medium) 4.40 3.93
*Turkey* 915,184 10,472 13,138 38 0.806 (high) 5.20 4.10


----------



## Prince_evo (Feb 23, 2010)

*BRAZIL*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Cidade_de_S%C3%A3o_Paulo.jpg

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fileowntown_of_Rio_de_Janeiro.jpg

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Bahia.JPG


----------



## Prince_evo (Feb 23, 2010)

*BRAZIL*

BRAZIL


----------



## Prince_evo (Feb 23, 2010)

CHINA


----------



## Prince_evo (Feb 23, 2010)

INDIA


----------



## Prince_evo (Feb 23, 2010)

*MALAYSIA*


----------



## Prince_evo (Feb 23, 2010)

*MEXICO*


----------



## Prince_evo (Feb 23, 2010)

*THE PHILIPPINES*


----------



## Prince_evo (Feb 23, 2010)

*SOUTH AFRICA*


----------



## Prince_evo (Feb 23, 2010)

*THAILAND*


----------



## Prince_evo (Feb 23, 2010)

*TURKEY*


----------



## Prince_evo (Feb 23, 2010)

ei guys you can share your images, links, or information here regarding to the newly industrialized coutries... ..thanks


----------



## Prince_evo (Feb 23, 2010)

*N I C*


----------



## Jfun (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## FISCHERZIN (Jul 10, 2010)

nice collection but, its a bit uncomfortable to apreciate it better, because bigger part of the pictures are really bigs..

i think that the asiatic countries are really Newly Industrialized Countries ...

but brazil.. brazil was always a Newly Industrialized Country, from years ago.. it always was a country with developed structures but also with big pooverty bubbles..
indeed this poor classes are getting medium class fastly in this last years


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice presentation of those cities Prince_evo  if it possible you could post more photos from those cities


----------



## Prince_evo (Feb 23, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> Nice presentation of those cities Prince_evo  if it possible you could post more photos from those cities


thank you christos... sure im collecting images now for this NIC i will post it soon.. thank for dropping by here... my pleasure.. God bless.


----------



## junstein (Oct 2, 2010)

ROADGEEK

manila philippines


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

Prince_evo said:


> *The category of newly industrialized country (NIC) is a socioeconomic classification applied to several countries around the world by political scientists and economists.*
> 
> *NICs* are countries whose economies have not yet reached First World status but have, in a macroeconomic sense, outpaced their developing counterparts.
> Another characterization of NICs is that of nations undergoing rapid economic growth (usually export-oriented). Incipient or ongoing industrialization is an important indicator of a NIC. In many NICs, social upheaval can occur as primarily rural, or agricultural, populations migrate to the cities, where the growth of manufacturing concerns and factories can draw many thousands of laborers.
> ...


I think you should upgrade this thread from a 2009-focused one into a collection of images of these nations both old and new.


----------

